# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Just about 10 years...

## Skippy

.

----------


## Chantellabella

You know, Skippy.............I've done my best growing when I've taken time to think things through. When you're so wrapped up in the treadmill of life, working, dealing with a home, partners/spouses/kids, traffic, bills, etc, it's easy to forget who you are. But when you get to a point that all you have left is you, well, you have to try and get to know yourself. 

I know many people who have gone their entire life with never taking the time to get to know who they are. My 84 year old mother is like that. So are most of my elderly family members. They are still making the same mistakes and blaming others for it. They will most likely end this world that way. 

The people who I know that took the time to find out who they are, then worked on making their life fruitful, are some of the happiest, most joyful people I know. Can we all take a 5 year vacation? No. But just realizing that taking a "me" time will bring you good things is very smart.

My youngest son went to work one day and said he was taking the next two weeks off....without pay. Then he put some clothes in his car and drove to California. He had no clue where he was going, what he was doing, or why. He stopped at the Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, San Francisco and everywhere in between. He walked to the bottom of the Grand Canyon. All of this alone. Just him, the world and God (if he believed in a maker during that time- not sure). He came back a changed person. He quit his retail management job, went back to school and this December will be a middle school Math teacher when he graduates. 

I also know someone who quit his job, went into the woods for 40 days and talked to his maker. He came back, went into another career and has been happy ever since. 

When I was jobless and homeless those 3 months, I did a lot of out loud talking to myself. I was able to see the mistakes I made in the past and to figure out ways to not repeat them. 

So I think what you contemplate can be beneficial.

----------


## Skippy

.

----------

